# Mechanical treatment of intermediate CPU



## Wingedcloud (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I've been looking for some information on the forum about a subject i've been working on. Wasn't able to find anything, not sure if because there isn't any, or because I did not search hard enough. 
Either way, i'll explain my point.

I have come across some intermediate CPU's, that are not ceramic or fiber ones (see pictures).




I've been thinking about a preliminary way, mainly mechanical, to try to isolate the gold plated pins, must like samuel-a shows in his video about removing and processing pins from ciber CPU's.
From my experience, heat won't do it. I think because the "substrate" of the cpu, where the pins are stuck, won't let them fall out.
Tried hammering them, again like samuel-a in his tutorial about ceramic cpu's processing, with no sucess, because the material of which the cpu's are made is not even similar to the ceramic ones.

One thing I have been able to do, an I ask you to check pictures, is to remove the bottom lid, and remove the center material to expose the "hidden" gold.






My questions are the following: has anyone come to a better, more practical solution to prepare this kind of cpu's for acid leaching, and if that shiny plating it can be seen in center removed material and in the bottom lids is gold, so I know if I should save that material for later processing.

Hoping someone can provide some opinion and help,

Winged.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 19, 2015)

You did not find much because you kinda invented name of your material - intermediate chips, these are what we call black fiber cpu. I am quite sure any search with this will yield many information for you.
There is thread somewhere with pictures from processing them, These as far as I remember are much better than green fiber cpu and even better than some ceramic cpu.
It may surprise you but that black substrate you hammered out does have more gold than you see on pins and inside plating. 
Take substrate, incinerate it and hammer to powder, wash carefully with water and you will see gold bonding wires. 
As for leaching body of cpu - I simply cut it to 4 pieces and do them in warm AR. That works fine for me. Make sure you use toll beaker as they tend to foam quite a bit.

That shiny square bit in substrate is bottom of Si die, just crush it with the rest of hammered out resin. Not much of gold on that piece though. Lids can be sold for more than gold value on them, there is certainly no point in dissolving them due to low value even that they do look nice. If you are determined to recover that minuscule amount of plating do that in sulfuric cell.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 19, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> You did not find much because you kinda invented name of your material - intermediate chips, these are what we call black fiber cpu. I am quite sure any search with this will yield many information for you.
> There is thread somewhere with pictures from processing them, These as far as I remember are much better than green fiber cpu and even better than some ceramic cpu.
> It may surprise you but that black substrate you hammered out does have more gold than you see on pins and inside plating.
> Take substrate, incinerate it and hammer to powder, wash carefully with water and you will see gold bonding wires.
> ...



patnor1011

Are you getting more or less than 0.05 per cpu,using this method?Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Wingedcloud (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks patnor1011 for your answer.

I did not invented the name for them. It's just what I saw them being called on samuel_a website. I never knew that could be fiber, since they seem quite different from the usual fiber cpu. But hey...always learning 
I found your info quite useful, specially considering the thing about the center substrate that I thought I could throw away. You just saved me quite a bit of gold there ^^
I'm just wondering why is incinerating importante and how do you separate said gold bonding wires from the cleaning water. I suppose you filter it and save the filter for later processing.

Winged


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 19, 2015)

Check link to thread in my signature, quite a lot of reading about bonding wires and that kind of recovery. I incinerate mostly everything. In this case that black epoxy substrate get more soft after incineration it crumbles easier when I grind it.

Mod, I did some batches but details are buried in my notes in another computer and in some thread on forum, I will try to find them.


----------



## Geo (Jun 19, 2015)

This is a short video i made about these CPU's. It may help you some. 

https://youtu.be/26q6ILMFe4k

By the way, I found it made the process go much cleaner and faster if you do not break the black base apart. The base contains small, thin sheets of copper that is a pain in the dissolution because they can trap gold inside the black resin base.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Jun 20, 2015)

Geo said:


> This is a short video i made about these CPU's. It may help you some.
> 
> https://youtu.be/26q6ILMFe4k
> 
> By the way, I found it made the process go much cleaner and faster if you do not break the black base apart. The base contains small, thin sheets of copper that is a pain in the dissolution because they can trap gold inside the black resin base.



Thank you Geo. That is a very good explanation of what to do 

If I may ask, how do you remove the bottom metallic lid, without damaging or breaking the center area?

WInged


----------



## Geo (Jun 20, 2015)

I used a heat gun.


----------



## bandera (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi guys
using hit gun not cheap, if you take just a hammer and give good knock on top of silver lead, lead will com off and black resin to. so its ready for process.
sry for my English


----------

